# Brilliant Brunette



## Hlmjmerk (Apr 22, 2004)

What do you think of the new John Frieda's brilliant Brunnette line. I have heard a lot of great things. However, I tried one styling product Satin Finishing Cream and I am not impressed. I did a review you can read. I was wondering about the other products. Hopefully this one is the only dud?!!


----------



## Tinydancer (Apr 28, 2004)

*Sorry I can't help more on this one but try this link, it will give you 2 opinions about it, *Is this the review you did?** * http://www.epinions.com/John_Frieda_...splay_~reviews* *For whatever its worth, I've tried his products in the blonde range and I thought they were pretty good. What exactly are you looking for the hair product to do? Are you looking for color depositing hair products? * Originally Posted by *Hlmjmerk* What do you think of the new John Frieda's brilliant Brunnette line. I have heard a lot of great things. However, I tried one styling product Satin Finishing Cream and I am not impressed. I did a review you can read. I was wondering about the other products. Hopefully this one is the only dud?!!


----------



## allisong (Apr 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Hlmjmerk* What do you think of the new John Frieda's brilliant Brunnette line. I have heard a lot of great things. However, I tried one styling product Satin Finishing Cream and I am not impressed. I did a review you can read. I was wondering about the other products. Hopefully this one is the only dud?!! I've not yet tried the line though I really want to..But I've heard the shampoo and conditioner are great and they smell yummy..like Coconut and caramel..I'm defenitely tempted


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 28, 2004)

the conditioner is great and the smell is awesome as well.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm a brunette, and I've tried a few of his blonde items, and I loved them. (The funky chunky is great for any color, for texturing short hair!) I can't wait to try the brunette line!


----------



## Laura (May 19, 2004)

I cant wait to try it, i saw it arriving in our local stores recently but im broke so cant afford to try it yet.. Gotta get my mum to do my shampoo shopping (thats how broke i am!)


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (May 25, 2004)

I really can't wait to try this, but I'm holding out for a sample, before buying the whole thing. Better to be safe than sorry, with my hair.


----------

